# Road block with taming



## flipbirdie (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

my budgie, Rebel, is about 3-4 months old (i think) and I've had her for about 2 months now. Training has gone very slowly but I am trying to remain patient with her as she was a rescue.

She is still scared of my hand! We have made great progress with using Millet and she will quickly and happily jump onto my finger to eat, even when i know shes not hungry. As long as the millet is in my hand she will even come when she is called.

But when I put my hand in the cage without millet she instantly backs away and wont let me get near her.

I want to start bringing her out of her cage, but im hesitant to do so until she will perch on my finger without treats. Does anyone have any advice on how to get to that stage?

Rebel:







[/URL][/IMG]

When she first flew into my life:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flipbirdie (Aug 9, 2015)

*my photos didnt work the first time!*

sorry im new at this








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

What you've got is "reward present" behaviour, and struggling with the transition to "reward not present". Clicker training and teaching target / touch is such a great way to help you fade from one to the other. If you're keen to give it a try, it works in this case because we use a clicker to bridge between behaviour and reward, so they learn to do things without actually seeing the reward first. It really makes this a lot easier. You're already halfway there with a bird being able to hand feed.

Search for my "Basics of Clicker Training" sticky if you're keen.

P.S. Love your Rebel! :loveeyes:


----------



## flipbirdie (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks Wiki, I'll give it a try!


----------

